# Remote Coding positions



## MRandles (Mar 9, 2013)

WANTED:  Experienced CPC. ASC experience a plus.
Work from home; coding for large ambulatory surgical group, can work up to coding approximately 1000+ codes per month.  Please send your contact information and resume/qualifications to:  cgfollmer@mediscriptstranscription.com


----------



## Sukumaran (Mar 11, 2013)

*Remote coding jobs*

Hi Briggs,

I am interested to work for ambulance project. Looking for the project details at my email id sukumaran12178@gmail.com


Regards,
Sukumaran


----------



## sctaylor (Mar 12, 2013)

Ambulatory does not mean ambulance.


----------



## clearblue (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm interested in coding from home. I'm currently studying for my CPC-H. I'm a CFPC but have experience in podiatry, anesthesia, pediatrics, allergy, and family practice. I also have medical transcription experience and education.


----------

